# How much is too much? How many pork butts can one smoke at one time?



## Smokin Idaho (Aug 13, 2021)

I have a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker and want to smoke several pork butts.  I've read that I should expect approximately 2 hours per pound for an 8-10 pound piece of meat, but what if I try to smoke two of these (or three) at one time?  Does anyone have any tips, tricks or suggestions on how to go about doing this? I have the MES130P.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 13, 2021)

Shouldn’t affect time. I just tried to get  4 on my Weber kettle (22”) and was too tight so threw one in the oven. Pretty upset about that. But I’d say 4 should fit in a mes 30


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 13, 2021)

Same process as one. You will have a slight increase in time from the initial heat sink effect from the large mass of cold meat but I doubt it will make that much difference at all. I've only done three butts on my offset once and I had room for at least five or six more without getting too close to the firebox. I'm sure you will have no trouble at all cooking three or even four pork butts at once. Sounds like a great party to me. Pulled pork nachos?

G


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 13, 2021)

Smokin Idaho said:


> I have a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker and want to smoke several pork butts.


Me too . Not sure if the other replies are using an MES 30 or not , but at 8 to 10 pounds each I would stay with 2 at a time . Or roll smoke to your desire and finish in the oven . 
I have an Auber controller on mine and 2 at a time is all it wanted . 
Sure it will cook them all if you want to spend the time , and move them around top to bottom , side to side . 
Everyone's experience is different I guess .


----------



## zwiller (Aug 13, 2021)

My average was 15hrs for an 8lb butt.  I ran 2 once and was 25hrs.  Everyone here thought it would only take a little bit longer than one.  I read a thread here one time with a guy running 4 and was in the stall at 40hrs.  I cut mine in half now and that speeds things up considerably but no idea was 2-3 butts split would do.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 13, 2021)

zwiller said:


> . I ran 2 once and was 25hrs


Yup . When I did two , I ended up with one in the house oven .


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 13, 2021)

I did not have any extreme long cook time when I did those three butts at once. Maybe an hour or so longer than usual. Every piece of meat is different though. It could be totally different the next go around. The oven is a great solution after wrapping. It's not like your meat is going to get in more smoke once it's wrapped. Although. I can't imagine the over being much better or stable that an electric MES. Doesn't seem to be much benefit IMO other than the convenience of it being inside if it finishes at a late hour. Since it's going to be pulled pork I would cook them the day before and then just reheat as needed with crock pots or instant pots. Whatever you have available to you. Should be awesome. 

G


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 13, 2021)

40 hours to hit the stall and another one 25 for two butts? That’s insane. Run the smoker at 275 which I think is max for an MES30. It’s just quicker, and easier. Wrap at when it hits the stalll. Shouldn’t be more that 12-16 hours max I would imagine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2021)

Multiple 8 pound butts in an MES 30 ???
I would put them in a few hours to get your smoke on them.
Then finish all but one in the Kitchen Oven.
Lets not forget most MES 30s only have an 800 Watt Element.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 13, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I did not have any extreme long cook time when I did those three butts at once.





SmokingUPnorth said:


> Run the smoker at 275 which I think is max for an MES30.



What Gen MES 30 are you guys using , and how do you set it up for multiple pork butts ?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 13, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> What Gen MES 30 are you guys using , and how do you set it up for multiple pork butts ?


I think you missed the details from my earlier response. For me, i am using an offset not an MES. My thought is that heat is heat. Once his MES overcomes the cold of all that meat then it will just cook at a normal rate. Maybe one tip would be to allow the pork butts to get a bit closer to room temp before starting your cook. My offset didn't really have too much of an issue getting the 3 butts up to a cooking temp. Sorry I wasn't clearer on my part. I could of course be completely wrong bout the capabilities of an MES 30. 

G


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Multiple 8 pound butts in an MES 30 ???
> I would put them in a few hours to get your smoke on them.
> Then finish all but one in the Kitchen Oven.
> Lets not forget most MES 30s only have an 800 Watt Element.
> ...


Forget about my advice. Listen to what Bear says. He is the ultimate expert on the MES 30 here on the forums. My condolences on the lack of capability from your smoker. I am sure it does an awesome job with one butt though 

G


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 13, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> i am using an offset not an MES.


I didn't miss anything . I knew exactly what you were cooking on .


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 13, 2021)

My bad sir.

G


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2021)

Ive smoked 3 butts in a MES40, 1200W coil. Other than the initial 2 hours to get to and hold 225, all three came out within 30 minutes of each other, 16 hours later...JJ


----------

